# Walnut & Tung Oil picture



## cellophane (Oct 6, 2009)

I have a slightly odd request - I took a finishing class this weekend and one of the samples the instructor had was a piece of walnut with a tung oil finish and it was absolutely gorgeous. What I'm hoping someone can help me with is a good picture of a piece of walnut with a tung oil finish. Long story short - I'm having cabinets made and want a similar finish (walnut is too expensive :sad The cabinet guy will know what I'm talking about but I need something I can show people when I tell them what they will look like, and hopefully import into sketchup as a texture (i.e. no major flash reflections.) If anyone has one or can take one I would be very grateful. I did look through google images and didn't find one that really showed it off without having a ton of other stuff in the background or having flash reflection on it.

Thanks!


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

The best I could do, junk camera...my computer desk. 18" wide walnut slab finished with pure Tung oil and paste wax. (wax in second picture from when I built it 5 years ago) The first picture taken right now, it has held up nicely for 5 years of use. Too bad you can't use real walnut :sad:...it's pretty.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Close up of the grain (sorry hard not to get flash)


----------



## cellophane (Oct 6, 2009)

awesome! thanks a bunch!

i wish i could use walnut but it would add quite a bit to the cost of the cabinets =(


----------

